# Please check DTC Memory of brake system ECU - Transmission Code?



## FloridaClay (Nov 13, 2016)

I recently had some body work performed due to a minor accident. The car had the dash airbag, ABS and a couple other lights on when I took the car in. The body shop repaired the front headlight and bumper assembly then attempted to turn the dash lights off. They replaced the ABS sensor (I had already replaced it) and then sent it to a repair shop since that didn't work. The body shop called back and stated the hub was bad (I suspected as much) and wanted $550 to replace. I tell them to not worry about it and when I get the car back and drive it a couple times, it starts to hesitate and it seems the transmission is slipping. The car runs fine and then it seems to hesitate and the tach sweeps above 4K and then back down, then back up and then down again and the car seems to shudder. As I stop and go trying to get it home, when I depress brake pedal, there is a grinding sound and the brake pedal pulsates. Also, the dash red brake light comes on. I get it home and there's practically no brake fluid in the reservoir. I put brake fluid in and the light goes out. I run it again and it does the same thing (except the brake light is now off). I use my Carista to pull the codes and this is what it shows:

Engine:
53271

Transmission:
18255 - Please check DTC Memory of brake system ECU

ABS:
03841
03842
00287 - Right Rear Wheel Speed Sensor (G44)

Parking brake:
01316 - ABS Control Module

Power steering:
01316 - ABS Control Module

Airbags:
03551 - Function-Limitation Recognition Seat-Occupation

Headlight aiming:
13705985
13705987

Navigation:
1048669 - Tuner for Satelite Radio
1048642 

The one that peaked my interest is the transmission code. Would the symptoms I'm experiencing be a symptom of that code? Any idea how to reset? I kind of wonder if the repair shop didn't release the EPB before removing the hub for inspection.

Here's the code from the Carista with a little more detail:

Engine
Part #: 06J997029J
Coding: 040401081C070160 (hex)
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2
Fault codes:
53271 Manufacturer-specific code

Transmission
Part #: 02E300058N
Coding: 20 (decimal)
Component: GSG DSG AG6
[No fault codes]

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FloridaClay (Nov 13, 2016)

No one has any help with this one? I certainly could use any info anyone has.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My guess is that your ABS system is defective. Where were you hit?
Loosing break fluid in not good, probably leaking somewhere or defective abs pump. You need to get that leak/pump fixed first and then your system needs to be bled properly. 
Tackle one issue at the time, I dont think its your transmission...


more info about your code: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18255/P1847/006215


----------



## FloridaClay (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks OEMPlusCC! It was hit in the front passenger side. All it did was crack the front lens and LEDs and skinned the front bumper cover.


----------



## FloridaClay (Nov 13, 2016)

So I changed the driver's rear hub and same issue. Took the car for a drive and there was a beep from dash and the brake light came on (and stayed on). Also, there's a noise. I'm not sure how to describe it other than a buzzing sound like the brakes are pumping themselves up or something. The noise lasts about 3 -5 seconds. This really has me stumped. Anyone have a similar experience? I have a Carista, but wonder if maybe I should go have it scanned with a Vag Con.


----------



## Semih166 (Aug 27, 2021)

FloridaClay said:


> So I changed the driver's rear hub and same issue. Took the car for a drive and there was a beep from dash and the brake light came on (and stayed on). Also, there's a noise. I'm not sure how to describe it other than a buzzing sound like the brakes are pumping themselves up or something. The noise lasts about 3 -5 seconds. This really has me stumped. Anyone have a similar experience? I have a Carista, but wonder if maybe I should go have it scanned with a Vag Con.


Hey,

I have the same problem with my 2012 VW CC, 20T. Did you ever figure out what was wrong with your car?


----------

